# Baling in March!



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Going to start baling tomorrow, March 7th in Southern Indiana. No its not hay but still running the equipment. Contracted to bale 180 acres of asparagus tops for the local truck farmer. Started mowing today. Looks like a bunch of tumbleweeds but he wants it off the field so the Mexicanos can pick the asparagus easier.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

What kind of rake are you using...wheel rake? What happens with the bales? I would like to see that....sounds interesting.

Regards, Mike


----------



## evan (Jan 22, 2012)

we always just brush hog our ass grass fields, seems like a lot less work then cutting, raking, and rolling


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

evan said:


> we always just brush hog our ass grass fields, seems like a lot less work then cutting, raking, and rolling


Asparagus grower doesn't want any residue left on the field, they are going to bush hog again when I am done to get a closer cut yet. Bales are going in the ditch as far as I know. Money is not an object, these guys are making bookoo bucks on this stuff.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Please take some pics and post. Mike


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> Started mowing today. Looks like a bunch of tumbleweeds but he wants it off the field so the Mexicanos can pick the asparagus easier.


I'm just curious as to how you would mow the tops and bale it and leave any crop to pick ?


----------



## LeadFarmer (May 10, 2011)

I just got done cutting 300 acres. I will begin baling today. I will walk outside and take a pic right now.

I took a picture, but I am unsure how to upload to here. I have it on my phone and on my computer.


----------



## evan (Jan 22, 2012)

Chessiedog said:


> I'm just curious as to how you would mow the tops and bale it and leave any crop to pick ?


They are getting ride of last years ferns that grow up after the harvest is done for the year.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

evan said:


> They are getting ride of last years ferns that grow up after the harvest is done for the year.


Yes, baling off ferns from last year. New growth has not started yet and they are wanting to spray herbicide before it shoots thru, so we are getting residue out of way. Didn't get to bale today, wind was breezy at about 40 mph and made raking impossible.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

A couple of pics from baling asparagus straw today. Baled 220 bales off of about 120 acres today. Got 50 acres to go.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for the answers . Never heard of this before. Though I have gone and baled some junk out of water ways , so there wasn't so much green to doze up .


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Got it done today. 180 acres mowed and raked. 353-3x3x8 square bales of asparagus straw. If anybody wants any I can set you up. Nice pay day for me, happy client. He has a little over 30 bucks an acre in my bill, but they are grossing in excess of $15,000 acre on the asparagus. Needless to say, money was not an object for him.


----------



## whitewing (Jan 29, 2012)

Interesting. Got any pictures you can post?


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

whitewing said:


> Interesting. Got any pictures you can post?


See earlier post.


----------



## eight (Feb 2, 2011)

I saw some coastal laid down south of Houston last week. Been warm early this year. In south central Texas I'm going to bale some coastal/rye grass mix in a couple weeks. Got to get the rye grass and weeds out of the way then fertilize and weed spray and hope the coastal comes back strong.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Actually had a couple of clients cut ryegrass the last couple days of March here and chop it. All the grass forages are ready now (rye, ryegrass, wheat, triticale or whatever else) and a few are starting to cut alfalfa in S. IN.


----------

